# Range Extender/Signal Booster



## miarwi (Sep 9, 2013)

I apologize in advance if I am posting in the wrong forum as I am new to this website.

My question is, I have a D-Link DIR-868L as my main router and would like to extend my range/signal booster using my D-Link DIR-655. I have read numerous articles and understand how to do this using a Ethernet cable between the two routers and disabling and changing the settings of the DIR-655. My question is, is it possible to use the DIR-655 as range extender/signal booster completely wirelessly, in other words using no Ethernet cable between to two routers? 

I have successfully used the wired connection method.


----------



## ramed (Jul 22, 2013)

Connecting two home routers via wireless is also possible, but in most configurations the second one will only be able to function as a wireless access point instead of a router. The second router must be set up in _client mode_ to utilize its full routing functionality, a mode that many home router's don’t support. Consult a specific router model's documentation to determine whether it supports client mode and how to configure it.


----------



## miarwi (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you, I appreciate your help.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi unfortunately the DIR-655 does not support wireless bridging and DD-WRT firmware cannot be used to give it that function of a wireless client bridge because of technical issues with that model of Dlink.

Dlink, Buffalo and TP-link have models that support wireless bridging so you can bridge to your main DIR-868L but they do not amplify (boost) the signal from the main router.

Couple of examples of a wireless router/access point with wireless bridge function below:

D-Link UK | DAP-1522 Wireless N Dualband Access Point

Buffalo - Products - Performance Matters

If you have a weak signal issue a dedicated Range extender can be used which you can wirelessly bridge over to the main router same as the above but these do amplify the signal to increase the coverage more than just a wireless bridge router.

Couple of examples below:

TL-WA830RE - Welcome to TP-LINK

Edimax EW-7416APn - Wireless 802.11n Access Point (Range Extender)

Hope this helps.


----------



## miarwi (Sep 9, 2013)

Boy, this networking stuff can be confusing. At first I thought it would be very simple, the more I read the more confused I become. 

The other day I had someone tell me to use the DIR-655 as a switch. Then to put the modem and "switch" in my sons room and to run a Ethernet cable directly into his Xbox to conserve bandwidth, then to set the DIR-868L up as the router and place it somewhere else in my home, preferably in the center. 

I'm beginning to wonder if I really understand the difference between a switch, access point, client, etc.???

Any help would be greatly appreciated

I'm so frustrated with the whole mess :banghead:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

What each device does is easily googled so I won't spend time here listing the particulars of each.

One issue is it appears you are getting some wrong advice. You would not put the switch and modem in your sons room and the router somewhere else.

You must configure with this lineup;
internet<>modem<>router<>switch

or only one device will ever get internet if you don't do this lineup correctly.

Now if you can run a cable from the modem to central to your house and then connect the router, this is also following the diagram.

Since the 655 is not capable of doing wifi bridging you will have to do the cable run and router config you have already done.

Were there any other issues you needed addressed?


----------



## miarwi (Sep 9, 2013)

I appreciate everyone's patients and understanding. Why is it I can tear a smartphone apart and put it back together and can't make a range booster out of my old router? 

I think I have used "Google" a little to much. I should have come to the forums to begin with. I've ended up making this more complicated than it needs to be. I got hung up on the notion of having everything completely wireless.

Let me know if this is the correct process, plug the DIR-655 in to my computer, configure the settings, suck it up and run a Ethernet cable between the two routers?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

" can't make a range booster out of my old router? "

You can. You are just limited, due to its hardware, to doing it wired

Just follow this guide for the 655 setup, run the wire and you are fine
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f31/tutorial-on-connecting-additional-routers-655257.html


----------



## miarwi (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Glad to help and best of luck!


----------

